# General > Photography >  Snowy KLB pics

## Sarah

Some snowy pics taken around the village today






More to come...

----------


## Sarah

More to come...

----------


## Sarah

The hotel


Just liked this one




Few more...

----------


## Sarah

The harbour


Few more still...

----------


## Sarah

Hope you liked them!

----------


## Sporran

I certainly do like them, Sarah! Your photos are lovely. I've never been to Kinlochbervie when there's been snow. The scenery looks even prettier than ever, blanketed in white. Thanks so much for sharing them with us!  :Smile:

----------


## oldchemist

Very nice Sarah.

----------


## wicker05

Nice photos Sarah, No's 2 and 3 for me.

----------


## tjc

Yeh... nice pics Sarah.  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

pics 5 and 9 are my favourites but good panorama of the location.

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

Thanks for sharing your great pics Sarah,made me feel a bit cooler out here, P.S are you a time traveller come for a visit?

----------


## Raven

KLB looks lovely in the snow. I like no 3.

----------


## North Light

Well caught Sarah, like Raven I particularly like the third photograph.

----------


## hell raizer

lovery pictures sarah. i've never been in kinlochbervie it looks really nice.ah well maybe hubby will take me up a run sometime  :Smile:

----------

